# Saugeye



## hawgseeker (Mar 25, 2012)

Would anyone know how I could go about catching them. I never fished for them before and I have heard that van wert reservoirs is stocked with them but I haven't had any luck so far


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

Alum creek downstream park on Africa. Always fish for them on cloud day. There eyes are very light sensitive

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## hawgseeker (Mar 25, 2012)

What type of lures do u use


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

Worm harness and minnow. They like live bait. 
I have had luck with a swimmer lure

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Pre-dawn-daytime-They love cranks,bumped off the bottom. Dragging worm harness's near the bottom,tightling minnows on the bottom,jigging twistertails on the bottom,casting vibes and rattletraps on the bottom.They like stained water. I've never fished for them in clearer water.

Key word is bottom! They hug the bottom and hide in any little knook and cranny that they can find.

Not sure about night fishing. Probably hit the shallows at night with stickbaits. They are eating machines!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Im not sure if that lake has saugeye.. but if u go through old central Ohio threads you will find plenty of info. And yea they love baits just off or bumping the bottem and will spend most of there time traveling/holding/feeding on or near the bottem. But I have caughten plenty that were not hugging bottem to always try things a little higher or all the way up in the column. Even on sunny days. As for baits most shad or minnow imitating baits will work.... Imo the biggest thing is being on the water fishing for them. And fishing for them in waters with good populations is a good thing.


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

It takes a lot of time and patience. I've been striking out a lot lately. 

promag


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

What is your guys experience with high water? Do they move shallow or deep?


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

I would think shallow wind swept areas with structure. 

promag


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Van wert res, #1 #2 have an excellent population of saugeye in them and a fair population of yellow perch in them.


----------

